# Lost only Key to Audi - Costing me a fortune to get replaced



## phil1147 (23 Jul 2008)

hi, i have a 1998 Audi A3, its a jap import, had 1 key, lost that so got a new key off an audi dealer in dublin. got the key but it would only start the car then cut out striaght away. i had to get it towed back to the garage (10 miles) anyway they said that they would try and order another key. that still wouldnt work so they said they were going to upload software to try get it to work, they have it now 3 weeks, im disgusted. Do you know what could be wrong? hope you can help coz i would love to get the car back off them coz it feels like there taking the pi**. they also said so far 3 hrs labour @ €150 p/h + 2 keys €55 each + key reader @ 160, and to make matters worse these prices are NOT including VAT. Total = €775 + 21% = €937.75... they also said it would be around another 2 hours to solve the problem and not to mention they think i will need a new dash clocks system.

anyone who knows anything about cars please tell me what i should do??!!


----------



## mcaul (23 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost only Key - Costing me a FORTUNE to get replaced - HELP ME*

There's a place in Tallaght that does coded car keys. - have all the equipment and just might be able to help. 

Might be worth a shot

[broken link removed]

As to labour charges - appeal this. 150 / hour is way over the top.


----------



## jhegarty (23 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost only Key - Costing me a FORTUNE to get replaced - HELP ME*

I presume you have asked for you money back on non-work keys ?


----------



## mathepac (23 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost only Key - Costing me a fortune to get replaced*

I was going to start off with a rant about ****** who import German cars from Japan with only one key and no plastic tag with the SKC on it, but I won't. (Was the car stolen by any chance?)

I think pre-2002 the key had a 4-digit Secret Key Code or SKC and from 2002 onwards it is a 7-digit SKC. The immobiliser itself has a 14-digit PIN. The trick is to get the SKC and PIN to talk to each other.

If you get a new key, it will need coding to the immobileser / ECU at a main stealer. The dealer uses the *standard* VW / Audi diagnostic software and armed with this, goes through the matching process, for any number of keys you care to buy.

Switch everything off, remove key, re-insert and start the car.

They should only charge for the key and about 15 mins labour (max)  for doing this work.

So my conclusions are that either :

1) They are not main Audi dealers
2) They are totally incompetent
3) They are taking the mick because its not an Irish car (it is not unknown for this to happen)

Try the place in the post above, BUT, as you have no keys, you will need to get your car to them.

EDIT - the link in the post above does not work for me.


----------



## ACA (24 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost only Key - Costing me a fortune to get replaced*

Some insurers have a bit about lost/stolen car keys, usually claiming doesn't affect your NCB.....may be worth checking out since the costs involved have shocked you?


----------



## phil1147 (24 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost only Key - Costing me a FORTUNE to get replaced - HELP ME*



mcaul said:


> There's a place in Tallaght that does coded car keys. - have all the equipment and just might be able to help.
> 
> Might be worth a shot
> 
> ...


 
Thanks a lot i rang the above there the engineer working there was very helpful hes ringing me back if he can solve the problem, he just needs to look into it 1st...

Yeah 150 p/h is extortionate, a machanic normally charges 35-45 p/h. i think its because they normally service cars that cost around 35-55k... but mines worth around 5k :-(


----------



## phil1147 (24 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost only Key - Costing me a FORTUNE to get replaced - HELP ME*



jhegarty said:


> I presume you have asked for you money back on non-work keys ?


 
i said im not paying for something that doesnt work and they said i wont have to pay for the 2nd but i will have to pay for the 1st... im not going to argue until i get the car back working


----------



## phil1147 (24 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost only Key - Costing me a fortune to get replaced*



mathepac said:


> ... (Was the car stolen by any chance?)...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
the car was not stolen. yes it seems like the job should only take about 15 mins. they are main audi dealers, probably the best known in dublin. Yes they do seem incompetent, im going to argue this with them if they hit me with a huge bill as expected.

yes they are using the Jap car thing as an excuse but all the problems solutions come from germany so either way there should be an easy worldwide solution, i would imagine!!!


----------



## peelaaa (25 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost only Key - Costing me a fortune to get replaced*

I bought a spare key for my rover from a rover garage and the key cost 211 euros plus about 40 euros labour to match the key to the car. 
I reckon that audi dealer should be named and shamed.
It is not a big job and is a very common procedure on new cars.


----------



## mathepac (25 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost only Key - Costing me a fortune to get replaced*



phil1147 said:


> the car was not stolen. ...


I meant to put smiley after my original comment, so here is he is - 

If you wish, and if the moderators allow, I can publish links to full details for the key re-coding procedure. You can take the details to your Audi dealer so they know what to do the next time someone loses a key.


----------



## mathepac (27 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost only Key - Costing me a fortune to get replaced*

I got prices from friends on another forum for replacing VW / Audi Group keys in the UK. Here are two examples from last week (all prices in Sterling, VAT at 17.5% UK rate : 

Key Blade = £46.44
Remote key fob = £37.70
Program = £58.00
VAT = £24.87
Total = £167.01

Key Blade = £40
Remote key fob =  £45
Program = £30 
VAT = £20.13
Total = £135.13


----------



## CMR (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost only Key - Costing me a fortune to get replaced*

I recently had to get a replacement key (coded) and used these guys -  

They met me at work location and it cost 60 Eur - can't complain!


----------



## phil1147 (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost only Key - Costing me a FORTUNE to get replaced - HELP ME*



mcaul said:


> There's a place in Tallaght that does coded car keys. - have all the equipment and just might be able to help.
> 
> Might be worth a shot
> 
> ...


 
thanks for the above contact, i couldnt belive it when i was talking to them on the phone they would sort my car out within an hour!!!!! they did charge quite a bit because i did tell them i was desperate to get it sorted as my car was stuck in the audi garage. They charged €350... yes even writing the cost makes me realise i was ripped off again, but at least i got my car back the next day and the key works.

Would i be allowed to name and shame the Audi garage? 

i told the manager in the audi garage how quick the other guys sorted it and he said he would phone me back today to come to "an agreement"

He has not phoned me yet and its 5.42pm. Its an absolute disgrace. He also said that he was shocked to see that the other guys fixed it within an hour and it was in the audi garage for 3.5 weeks to do nothing. And in that time i was being charged by the hour for what i would call TOTAL INCOMPETENCE


----------



## fredg (28 Jul 2008)

did you say 3.5 weeks???
thats a farce if so.glad you're sorted though.
F.


----------



## mathepac (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Lost only Key - Costing me a FORTUNE to get replaced - HELP ME*



phil1147 said:


> thanks for the above contact, ... They charged €350... yes even writing the cost makes me realise i was ripped off again, but at least i got my car back the next day and the key works....


Glad you're sorted phil1147, sorry to hear you got the rough end of the deal yet again.


----------



## aircobra19 (28 Jul 2008)

I'd get onto Audi themselves about that.


----------



## sidzer (28 Jul 2008)

Name and inform - If this board offers money advice as an Audi driver I would like to know where to avoid so that I won't have to endure that kind of shambolic rip off.


----------



## sidzer (28 Jul 2008)

Name and inform........ No excuse for that shambolic treatment and rip off. Others need to be warned..


----------



## phil1147 (29 Jul 2008)

sidzer said:


> Name and inform........ No excuse for that shambolic treatment and rip off. Others need to be warned..


 
Thanks everyone for the comments, all in all it cost me over €1050 to get my car back with a working key (im not looking forward to seeing my credit card bill). It would have been worse but luckily my insurance covers towing assists to the garage so i got the car towed to the Audi Garage and from the Audi garage to the other garage, that would have been another probably 500 to add onto the costs.

Sidzer, i would love to tell you who it is but the manager was meant to phone me yesterday but never did, so i rang him, he then said he will phone me back in a few hours. if he doesnt phone me by 2pm ill let everybody know about this disgrace of a garage that continues to rob people everyday of the week. I may even go on the radio if he doesnt come up with the goods.


----------



## RS2K (29 Jul 2008)

Sorry to hear about this. 

Why did you buy a car with only 1 key though?


----------



## phil1147 (30 Jul 2008)

unfortunately when u buy a 2nd hand car sometimes u only get 1 key


----------



## Leo (30 Jul 2008)

sidzer said:


> Name and inform - If this board offers money advice as an Audi driver I would like to know where to avoid so that I won't have to endure that kind of shambolic rip off.


 
And I suppose you're prepared to put your house on the line in the event of deffamation procedings? 

Do not name businesses or individuals in threads where terms such as 'rip-off' are in frequent use.
Leo


----------



## phil1147 (30 Jul 2008)

I understand that and thats why i think i will wait until i hear legal advice regarding this.

But i think that, once legal proceedings have takin place and you win the case you are allowed to speak of the companies wrong actions. MAybe im wrong, please let me know!!!


----------



## RS2K (31 Jul 2008)

phil1147 said:


> unfortunately when u buy a 2nd hand car sometimes u only get 1 key



I'd insist on getting both. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Sep 2008)

I have come across this website which also seems to replace keys.

http://www.autolocks.ie/

This seems to be a huge problem for people. Would anyone like to write a  Key Post, especially aimed at people who have only one key? 

Brendan


----------



## phil1147 (4 Feb 2009)

Good news. I brought the garage in question to court and WON. Absolutely delighted i got all my money back. I didnt claim expenses unfortunatley but im still happy.

Oh yeah can i name and shame the garage for other ppl to be wary???? Its probably the most well known Audi garage in South/West Dublin and they charge 150 p/hr and as proved dont have a clue.


----------



## mathepac (4 Feb 2009)

Well done, good result. Did they show up in court or was the award ex parte?


----------



## Caveat (4 Feb 2009)

phil1147 said:


> Oh yeah can i name and shame the garage for other ppl to be wary????


 
I doubt it.

But well done - I love to hear about chancers who think they can act with impunity being taught a lesson.


----------



## phil1147 (4 Feb 2009)

yes the manager i was dealing with in the garage turned up with all his paperwork etc. didnt work for him. he was gutted walking out of the courtroom.


----------



## wobblywonder (9 Feb 2009)

Gud for you OP, I had to get a replacement key for a 03 Passat 1.5 years ago. I cost 200euro from an Audi/Vw Main dealer outside cork city. They require the VIN of the vehicle to send off to headoffice in dublin to get the alloy part cut. If you require the transmitter part of the fob it think it cost 80 euro and the programming made up the balance. They have to programme the immobliser, factory alarm and central locking. It took roughly 50mins with the car present.


----------



## phil1147 (9 Feb 2009)

well at least you got it sorted and in a reasonable time. Some main dealers can be good but in my expeerience with this particular Audi garage was a nightmare. Just a warning to all... do your homework before leaving your car in anywhere, always ask for a price and tell them your not leavign your car in with them unless you have a price to fix it and that the car wont be with them for longer than a few days.


----------



## woodbine (9 Feb 2009)

Brendan said:


> I have come across this website which also seems to replace keys.
> 
> http://www.autolocks.ie/
> 
> ...


 
if someone does a Key post (nice pun Brendan!) they could include this link:  

http://www.mirez.co.uk/Keys.htm

it's a list of mondeo key types and diy instructions as to how to reprogram keys. 

i think the mk2 mentioned on this page is actually the mk1 facelift but i'm open to correction on that. ( i have no experience of the 'newer'  post 2000 models)


i have no connection with the site linked except that i'm familiar with it through another car wesbite i used to be involved with.


----------

